# Drive chain problem



## Saskman (Jan 7, 2014)

C950 the chain that drives the wheels jumped off the sprocket, I got it put back on attempted to load it on my truck using ramps started to climb up the wheels locked up, I backed down tried again and locked up solid the chain came off again, when I'm on flat ground it's fine please help!


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

You need an intermediate/jack shaft. The chain is from the sprocket on the axle for the wheels and goes to another shaft with two sprockets on it. One small, about 1 inch and one bigger, about 4 inches.

I will bet that the teeth on the small sprocket are rounded over when compared to the bigger one.

Take a look and see. Then hopefully its still available. We need your whole model number.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Could just be your chain is old and stretched too. You might have to adjust the sprockets, remove a link from the chain or just replace the whole chain.


----------



## Saskman (Jan 7, 2014)

C950-52730-7


----------



## Saskman (Jan 7, 2014)

Also if I could find a users manual


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

The canadian model numbers for craftsman blowers are difficult to find diagrams for.

Pure dumb luck googling your model number I came up with a cross reference to the change it to a murray number combined with your craftsman number, go here:

Parts and Diagrams for Murray 1695383 - C950-52730-0, Craftsman Dual Stage Snow Thrower (2007)

You need to check the machine out first but I believe you are having a problem with number 236 on the drive system diagram. murray part number 1501237MA


----------



## Saskman (Jan 7, 2014)

After removing part 236 I noticed there is another sprocket (bigger) on a short shaft, the shaft is about 4-6 inches long and has 2 sprockets the bigger of the 2 sprockets looks bent I put a bar in on the short shaft and there is play in the bar


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I though the short shaft with 2 sprockets was part number 236.

usually the smaller sprocket --10 or so teeth  is damaged/worn.

Could you take a picture?


----------



## Saskman (Jan 7, 2014)

It's different then the diagrams there are 3 shafts, hex shaft with the friction wheel and small sprocket, another shaft with a large sprocket that the wheels are on then behind that a short shaft with a large and small sprocket, I will try to get a picture tomorrow thanks for helping


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

The diagram isnt the best but number 236 is the short one with 2 sprockets, 1 large and one small. The sprocket directly below 236 in the diagram is the one on the axle with the wheels, it is numbered in a different diagram.

On the short shaft with 2 sprockets on it. check the teeth on the small sprocket for wear/damage or being rounded over. I have done three of them just this year.


----------



## Saskman (Jan 7, 2014)

That's not the chain that's coming off though the one that's coming off is the one with the little sprocket on the shaft with the friction wheel on the shaft along with the small sprocket


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Chain*

Hard to tell from the drawing but have you checked the bushings for wear? If there's slop there it will allow the sprocket to move around, compounding your issue.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Ok so check those teeth. And the bushings as hcbph said


----------



## Saskman (Jan 7, 2014)

[URL="http://







[/URL]
[URL="http://







[/URL]
[URL="http://







[/URL]


----------



## Saskman (Jan 7, 2014)

There is play in the shaft that has the chain/sprocket still on up and down play


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Just being clear here. The chain That comes off goes from the friction wheel hex shaft to the larger sprocket that still has the chain on in your pic. Now I got it. 

Check the teeth on the small sprocket on the hex shaft for the friction wheel and HCBPH got it, the bushings. There should be no play anywhere on the short shaft with the 2 sprockets that is still installed. You said there is up and down play. It shouldnt have any.

The 2 bolts on the outside for that shaft and 2 on the inside. 2 for each bushing. take it out and replace the bushing and it should be fine.

Number 203 in the parts diagram.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

make sure the teeth dont look like this and check all the bushing. i think hcbph nailed when he said bushings.


----------



## Saskman (Jan 7, 2014)

You guys rock! Thanks so much


----------



## Saskman (Jan 7, 2014)

Would all the bushings be the same?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Saskman said:


> Would all the bushings be the same?


No. You are going to have to look at a parts diagram for your machine to get part numbers of whatever is worn out.


----------



## Saskman (Jan 7, 2014)

Can't seem to find the right part diagram, if I get them off and take them in can they be matched up? Also the axle shaft is tough to get out is there any tricks?


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

they are murray part # 334163MA

any online part site or any power equipment place should have no problem ordering them.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

The axle shaft may be the easiest part. unless the wheels are rusted on. If not when looking at your pics just pop off the left wheel, Take the one bolt out of the drive sprocket, and slide the axle out the right side.


----------



## Saskman (Jan 7, 2014)

Lol it's tough going, will have to hammer it out with the help of WD 40


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*One more thing*

Noticed in the pictures the double sprocket, check that out too. I had one that had extra side-to-side movement plus the bronze bushing in the sprocket itself let it raise and drop on the shaft.
I was able to get some metal shims at FleetFarm (local store) to take up the side-to-side play and keep the chains running in proper alignment. I also was able to find a bronze bushing I could use inside the double sprocket. Pressed out the old one, pressed in the new and greased it up well before reassembling.

Check yours out before reassembling, better to do it while it's all apart than have to tear it down again later.


----------



## Saskman (Jan 7, 2014)

Ok what's the trick to getting the last bolt on the inner bushing out, the one in the back, lol you know the one!


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

It will go. can be a little tricky. I am fortunate enough to be turning wrenches for years so I have a lot more tools than most. I can't remember what I actually used. Are there any parts left in there that if you remove them it will give you more access?


----------



## Saskman (Jan 7, 2014)

The shift lever is in the way ( a bit) but I don't want to start taking all that out, going to see if I can find a thin wrench and see


----------



## Saskman (Jan 7, 2014)

But that bushing is defiantly sloppy and the cause of the problem I'm sure


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I dont know the extent of your tools but maybe get a 1/4 or 3/8 extension through the axle or shaft hole, then put a universal with a socket on the extension after its through the hole.

disregard that, I forgot the shaft you are taking out does not have a hole through the housing, and the axle one is too far away.

Maybe a short socket with a short extension with a pair of vise grips on the extension?


----------

